# 24ft mako walkaround



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

does anyone know much about these boats are they good in rough water and are they good for fishing


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

There pretty good for fishing. We had a 89 230 before it was a little narrow and had some roll to it as a result. I believe there is a 236 that a little wider would probaly be more stable. The fish boxes are short if you get big fish you may have to fold it over. Watch for the fuel tank we had to replace the one in the boat we had. It was an easy swap with the Mako coffin style hold.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You didn't say what year? In '87 & '88 Mako built a 248. This was a W/A model with a full transom and bracket. It is the model I should have started with. Could have built my boat a lot faster and cheaper.
It's one I wouldn't mind having. It's really a 25ft boat. It is also a 8'-6" beam.

Here's a few pix's of one.
http://www.classicmako.com/projects/ricko/

The 230 and the 236 are totally different animals. The 230 is Outboard and the 236 is a true Full Inboard.


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

the one i am looking at is a 90 model with a 250 yamaha saltwater motor the motor is a 98


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Go to the classic mako site there;s a wealth of information on it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

He's talking to one of the founders of Classic mako. 

Here is the spec sheet on all the '90 models. You will see there was no 24ft W/A.

http://www.mako-boats.com/past-model-specs/view-specs.cfm?modelyear=1990

That 241 is a Center Console.

Here is the spec sheet on the '87 models. 

http://www.mako-boats.com/past-model-specs/view-specs.cfm?modelyear=1987

The 248 W/A was also the same in '88.


----------



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

Fished a 89 230 w/a for years, and loved it. Strong boat that rides better than alot of bigger boats. It is a little narrow and the side mounted fish boxes take up even more room. If it had a bracket it would have been even better. Mine is still in the back yard due to motor problems and it was to small with grandkids added.


----------

